# My wife's latest room box



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

She just finished a Victorian perfume shop:
http://www.inpayne.com/dollhouse/room026.html

This is the first in a series of about 10 one-room shops. She has the exteriors all done, now she has to populate the shelves with goodies one at a time. Right now she's making hundreds of little clay veggies for her grocery store.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Absolutely astonishing...the diligence to detail is breathtaking.:thumbsup:,...hey John..er...ever think of "borrowing" any of these for say...the Invisible Man or Dr.J...? 
Mcdee


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Amazing!! i looked at`the other rooms as well.They are so good ,that if I didn't know these were doll house scale rooms you would belive them to be photo's of actual rooms!!.. Thanks for shareing...Jeff


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> Absolutely astonishing...the diligence to detail is breathtaking.:thumbsup:,...hey John..er...ever think of "borrowing" any of these for say...the Invisible Man or Dr.J...?
> Mcdee


No, but she eyed the bottles that came with the Invisible Man until I told her they weren't 1/12 scale! :lol:


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow very nice work and detail!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

You know, with just a few changes, that would make a great liquor store! :thumbsup:

Incredible work as usual!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That looks great! I really like the shops that have the facades :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Where's her workshop? I'm trying to form a mental picture of chez johnp and don't see it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> You know, with just a few changes, that would make a great liquor store! :thumbsup:
> 
> Incredible work as usual!


 
Hey, you're right! :devil: 

Great modeling.:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Steve244 said:


> Where's her workshop? I'm trying to form a mental picture of chez johnp and don't see it.


She's got her own room - the house is small, but it's a 3-bedroom. She uses the corner room for her workshop.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Splendid! But, isn't that a bottle of Jagermeister on the bottom shelf?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Seaview said:


> Splendid! But, isn't that a bottle of Jagermeister on the bottom shelf?


*
I KNEW IT!!!
*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent craftsmanship :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Very, very cool!  Absolutely awesome work with amazing detail! Simply outstanding! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

The window display alone is incredible, but the whole store is just amazing work. 

Sean


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Really awesome work there.


----------



## VADER66 (Nov 16, 2001)

Excellent!! most Excellent!!!
Can you talk her into a couple based on The Munsters home, and/or Adams Family?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I bet it's a fun house!.. Have you two ever collaborated on a project?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

VADER66 said:


> Excellent!! most Excellent!!!
> Can you talk her into a couple based on The Munsters home, and/or Adams Family?


I second that....That would be very cool...I love Haunted Houses :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------

